# Beijing 2008 Torch Relay ~the ROUTE~



## null (Dec 11, 2002)

sorry,Chinese only. i'm trying to find the English version

the World










China










in Flash

http://2008.sina.com.cn/08torchrelay/

the Torch


----------



## redbaron_012 (Sep 19, 2004)

I heard on the radio thismorning that the Beijing Olympic Torch Relay will make one stop in Australia in Canberra..our Capital City. The world is a big place and I understand everyone wants the Relay to go through their city but wonder why Melbourne and Sydney, both Olympic Cities and usually the torch passes through previous Olympic Cities. If the same theory applies to other countries with the Capitol representing the whole country I may understand and am looking forward to seeing the world wide route.


----------



## duskdawn (May 13, 2006)

http://torchrelay.beijing2008.cn/en/image/flash/

http://torchrelay.beijing2008.cn/cn/video/promotional/torchxcpymov/


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

That's gonna be a pretty long route


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

This topic isn't really a city / urban issue.


----------



## big-dog (Mar 11, 2007)

The torch design is great!


----------



## somataki (Aug 10, 2005)

It is nice to see that Beijing follows the idea of Athens 2004 for a global torch relay in all 5 continets! But the beggining of the route is in Russia and not in Greece?? The lighting will be from a gaz station there instead of the Hera temple in ancient Olympia??:nuts: :nuts: :nuts: :nuts: :lol: :nuts: :nuts: :nuts:


----------



## Geokioy (Mar 29, 2007)

^^ 
I'd like also to know some answers about these comments here...
Please Chinese friends any info???


----------



## oz.fil (Jun 2, 2006)

i like the torch! very modern


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Isn't the torch run a routine part of the Olympic Games routine?


----------



## somataki (Aug 10, 2005)

^^ ^^ ^^ 
The torch run since 2004 was a run from Greece straight to the host country. In 2004, for the first time it was a run from Greece to the five continents (in 2004 Africa saw for the frst time ever the olymnic flame) and then back to Greece, having running all over the globe. Beijing choose also to do the same. From Greece, to all over the globe and finally to China.


----------



## gaoanyu (Jun 1, 2006)

redbaron_012 said:


> I understand everyone wants the Relay to go through their city


Interestingly no.:cheers:


----------



## bay_area (Dec 31, 2002)

San Francisco will be the only North America stop. Someone should tell them to bring a light sweater-it can be chilly in the evenings here any time of the year..LOL


----------



## Sen (Nov 13, 2004)

I think it starts in Almatay Kazakhstan. to be honest I have no idea why it starts there, not Greece.


----------



## AM Putra (Dec 24, 2006)

I'm glad Jakarta also in the route.


----------



## DarkLite (Dec 31, 2004)

*Kinda got lost there, where does it or begin?:nuts: *


----------



## duskdawn (May 13, 2006)

somataki said:


> It is nice to see that Beijing follows the idea of Athens 2004 for a global torch relay in all 5 continets! But the beggining of the route is in Russia and not in Greece?? The lighting will be from a gaz station there instead of the Hera temple in ancient Olympia??:nuts: :nuts: :nuts: :nuts: :lol: :nuts: :nuts: :nuts:





Geokioy said:


> ^^
> I'd like also to know some answers about these comments here...
> Please Chinese friends any info???





Sen said:


> I think it starts in Almatay Kazakhstan. to be honest I have no idea why it starts there, not Greece.


Anyone thought of the silk road? It starts with the silkroad direction.


----------



## OtAkAw (Aug 5, 2004)

I think the Americas is under-represented, only 2 cities? Whereas the torch would pass through all 4 corners of Asia.


----------



## duskdawn (May 13, 2006)

^^Because the games are held in Asia. They want more Asian people to take part in. But I do think America continent should get more than just 2.
See the Greek one in 2004.


----------



## OtAkAw (Aug 5, 2004)

^^Even if it's held in Asia, it doesn't mean that other continents have to be so under-represented, you see:

North America: 1
South America: 1
Europe: 5, well 4 and a half maybe because Turkey is in 2 continents
Asia: 15!!!
Australia: 1

If indeed the argument that because it's in Asia, the focus must be in Asia is correct, then if the Games were held in Australia, then 10+ Australian cities must be visited? I am from Asia, but I really think the Americas is under-represented.


----------



## feverwin (Feb 25, 2006)

OtAkAw said:


> ^^Even if it's held in Asia, it doesn't mean that other continents have to be so under-represented, you see:
> 
> North America: 1
> South America: 1
> ...


If not, I believe even after the Games begin, the relay would still not be finished...

In fact, this time, it focuses more on China, east Asia and South East Asia...:cheers:


----------



## kurakura (Apr 11, 2007)

The torch should go to every country that takes part:cheers: :cheers:


----------



## Insanedriver (Oct 18, 2006)

feverwin said:


> If not, I believe even after the Games begin, the relay would still not be finished...
> 
> In fact, this time, it focuses more on China, east Asia and South East Asia...:cheers:


south east asia? were not even included hno:


----------



## BoNduRanT (Nov 18, 2005)

Sen said:


> I think it starts in Almatay Kazakhstan. to be honest I have no idea why it starts there, not Greece.


The illustration shown before your post is not hard to analyze actually. Its shows clearly that it starts from Greece. Every olympic torch relay, both summer and winter, the olympic torch gets lit in Greece.


----------



## somataki (Aug 10, 2005)

As fas as I know, the olympic flame will run for a lot of days inside Greece befpre travelling to the first global station outside Greece.


----------

